
Career pitfalls every software developer should avoid - g-b-r
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3270728/9-career-pitfalls-every-software-developer-should-avoid.html
======
g-b-r
Much better than most similar lists I read, although for sure not mind-blowing

------
gjvc
The final sentence blew the credibility of the whole article.

~~~
g-b-r
You mean _If the thing you truly care about is tabs vs. spaces then maybe some
Ritalin or Clomipramine can help._?

Indeed I'd need a lot of Ritalin or Clomipramine if that were true :)

But I think they meant "if you _only_ , and inflexibly, care about tabs vs.
spaces".

